# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale / Trade: 3x 4GB DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1333 MHz / PC3-10666 - registered - ECC

## specsaregood

//

----------


## torchbearer

do any home desktop boards support ECC/registered?
I see it in servers.

----------


## phill4paul

+rep for liberty donation trading!

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## oyarde

> probably not, hence why I said if you don't know what it is, then you probably can't use it.  
> 
> but I know there are a lot of techies around here that might happen to have some old cast off servers.  I used to have some proliants that could have used it but I unloaded them awhile ago.


 I was going to ask you what it was , then I decided I was too old to need to know

----------

